# midnight commander screen garbage



## antik (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi!

Couple of months ago I encountered strange problem with MC- after visiting directory with big filenames MC screen become unreadable- parts of text would be moved to the left without any explanation. Only thing that help to gain normal screen position again is pressing hotkey "Ctrl+O" couple of times. And there is no ascii graphics anymore on menus. What's happened to MC- why it is so annoying to use it now?


----------



## calande (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrei, if file names are too big, and can't fit, it may be the reason why? Just a guess...But MC should manage it properly.


----------



## tbyte (Nov 17, 2008)

Try ctrl+L. But yea MC should be able to manage it. Did You checked  UTF8 option in the build menu. I causes a lot of troubles for me .


----------



## antik (Nov 19, 2008)

calande said:
			
		

> Andrei, if file names are too big, and can't fit, it may be the reason why? Just a guess...But MC should manage it properly.



Not just long filenames, just browsing /var/log or other directory mess up screen also.

For example:
from mc command line
# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/
# ./denyhosts restart

Characters moved from right to left approximately 5 characters, from left it moved only by one character. Ctrl+L does nothing, after Ctrl+O, two times, everything looks normal again.

Display codepage: other 8 bit
Screen is garbled with any codepage I choose. FreeBSD default codepage.


----------

